# Depo Provera injection



## lharding512 (May 7, 2011)

I recently went to my gynecologists for my quarterly Depo Provera injection for dysmenorrhea. During this visit the nurse practitioner came in the exam room and asked if I was there for my injection (yes) and was I having any problems (no). There was no ROS done, no medications reviewed and no PFSH done, but they billed a 99212. When I called the office to dispute the claim based on lack of medical necessity for the office visit, I was told the office visit was billed based on MDM. This makes no sense to me, the MDM was done at my yearly in July not in February when I was there for the sole purpose of an injection. Everyone I have talked to feels this was billed incorrectly. Do you feel it was correct to bill this office visit? 
Thank You
Lisa Harding


----------



## sknapp56 (May 10, 2011)

There should not have been an office visit charged. I agree the MDM was made at the prior visit. I think the office where you recieved your injection should review their policy.


----------



## mitchellde (May 10, 2011)

I would dispute this as well, call your insurance company, and request a copy of the documentation for audit.


----------



## coding303 (May 12, 2011)

I agree with the people who have already responded in that there should not have been an E/M charged.  If you have already spoken to the billing office/ coding supervisor I would request documentation from the visit and contact your insurance company.  Now in the age of high-deductable insurance I check everything that shows up on my families statements and EOB's.


----------

